# End Of An Era: My 1971 Schwinn Deluxe Racer



## Eddie Miller (May 17, 2018)

This is my project bike, a sky blue 1971 Schwinn Deluxe Racer. I bought it for $20 from my friend Gary. Originally, we thought it was a 1962, but today I entered its serial # into a website and it was actually built in May of 1971. However, this might be good news since that model was discontinued in 1971. Who knows, I could have one of the last ones to roll off the assembly line. It needs a nut on the back wheel, 2 new spokes, one on each wheel (which I now have and just need to install), and a rear brake line (plus the front sheath and adapter). Dad and I are looking for the brake line stuff on eBay. Gary also did a little bit of cleaning on the chrome, and I've made a lot more progress on that aspect myself. All in all, a good old bike. What do you think?


----------



## morton (May 18, 2018)

Eddie Miller said:


> This is my project bike, a sky blue 1971 Schwinn Deluxe Racer. I bought it for $20 from my friend Gary. Originally, we thought it was a 1962, but today I entered its serial # into a website and it was actually built in May of 1971. However, this might be good news since that model was discontinued in 1971. Who knows, I could have one of the last ones to roll off the assembly line. It needs a nut on the back wheel, 2 new spokes, one on each wheel (which I now have and just need to install), and a rear brake line (plus the front sheath and adapter). Dad and I are looking for the brake line stuff on eBay. Gary also did a little bit of cleaning on the chrome, and I've made a lot more progress on that aspect myself. All in all, a good old bike. What do you think? View attachment 809300 View attachment 809301 View attachment 809302 View attachment 809303 View attachment 809304




Welcome to the forum.

Fixup should be easy.  I have 3 Speedsters/Racers (same bikes, badge engineering) and ride them a lot.

FYI, your terminology is a bit off.....brake cables, not brake lines.  Cable housing not sheath.


----------



## Oilit (May 18, 2018)

I like the old three speeds, once they're adjusted right, changing gear is a snap. The only down side is that they tend to be geared high, but you can easily replace the 18 tooth rear cog with a larger one off of EBay (most people like 20 or 22 teeth, depending on how hilly it is in your area). With a larger rear cog, you'll probably also need to add a couple of links to the chain. That bike looks to be in good shape, nice find!


----------



## Aaron65 (May 20, 2018)

Where is the serial number located?

The reason I ask is that the chainwheel and guard aren't from a '71, and no Deluxe Racers were available in '71 (according to the brochure).  The serial number should be up by the headbadge, and '71s had mag sprockets and plain block lettering for "Racer" on the chainguard.


----------



## Eddie Miller (May 20, 2018)

It's up near the head-badge like you said. Maybe that website was wrong


----------



## cds2323 (May 20, 2018)

@Eddie Miller  Nice bike! A fellow Michigander.  A good find for $20. I have a 68 that I found last year for $20 too. Mine was really dirty with light rust. The rear wheel was really bent,  I relaced in a better rim. Bike cleaned  up really well. Found some nice whitewalls.
 I like the 23" frame and it makes a very comfortable rider.

Before




After


----------



## Eddie Miller (May 20, 2018)

Thanks. You have a nice bike, too. So what do you think. The chain guard, chain gear, and Schwinn decal on the frame signify it being an older bike. But the serial # identifies it as being built in May of 1971, and they only started putting the serial # the head tube in 1970.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 20, 2018)

welcome to theCABE!. NICE score and an opportunity to install much TLC.


----------



## cds2323 (May 20, 2018)

Since the serial number is on the head tube, it's a post 70 bike. The serial number very well could be from May 71. But remember that is when the number was stamped. The bike would have been assembled at a later date. How soon after depends on many variables. But your bike would be a 71.

Have you checked the Sturmey Archer rear hub for a date. They were stamped with the month and year and can sometimes help with the assembly date. My bike has a later 67 serial number but the hub is from early 68.


----------



## Eddie Miller (May 20, 2018)

But that doesn't explain the chain-guard, chain gear, and Schwinn decal


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2018)

Eddie Miller said:


> It's up near the head-badge like you said.* Maybe that website was wrong*




That wouldn't be the first time. 1968 was the last year for the Clover chain ring.


----------



## Eddie Miller (May 20, 2018)

I just checked the serial number on the back rim and that serial number is 1969.


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2018)

Eddie Miller said:


> I just checked the serial number on the back rim and that serial number is 1969.




What's the serial number on the head tube?


----------



## Eddie Miller (May 20, 2018)

EG068962. That would put it in May of 1971. But the back rim is from 1969, and the clover sprocket has to be from 1968. Either the previous owner replaced some parts and hoped no one would notice, or the Chicago plant needed to use up unused parts so my bike was cobbled together with extra 1968 or 1969 parts.


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2018)

Looks like the serial number was stamped in May of 71. It's not that unusual for a bike to have replacement parts from a previous owner, things break and wear out, if used. Personally, I'd rather have the old clover ring verses the mag. The mag looks fine on a Sting Ray but not so cool on a lightweight. Even though it was said there were no Deluxe Racers in the 71 catalogs, they sure could have been available but just not pictured in a catalog. Just did quick check on the catalog for 71. Racer coaster and three speed models only in various sizes. I assume both had chrome fenders so the Deluxe name was dropped. Your chain guard may have been from an earlier Racer.


----------



## Eddie Miller (May 20, 2018)

So we have 3 possible scenarios

1. A person who owned it before Gary (the guy I bought it from) fixed it using parts from an older sky blue Schwinn. [[Most likely scenario]]
2. The factory had extra '68-'69 parts they needed to get rid of, so they cobbled my bike together with them.
or
3. There was such a thing as a 1971 Schwinn Deluxe Racer.


----------



## GTs58 (May 20, 2018)

I vote for scenario #1. If you want to go further, see if the crank was changed out along with the chain ring. There should be a cast in date on the crank.


----------



## cds2323 (May 21, 2018)

The handlebars also should have a date stamp. My Deluxe Racer has an October 1967 serial number but the SA hub has a 1-68 stamp. The crank and the handlebars also have a 1968 stamp.


----------



## Aaron65 (May 22, 2018)

This is my '71 Racer, just for the sake of comparison.


----------



## Eddie Miller (May 22, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Eddie Miller (May 30, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I vote for scenario #1. If you want to go further, see if the crank was changed out along with the chain ring. There should be a cast in date on the crank.



I talked to a guy at a bike shop in Kalamazoo, and he said it wasn't unusual for Schwinn to use up leftover parts on new bikes. So maybe those were original from the factory, they just needed to liquidate old, unused parts. I guess I can just call it a custom '71 Schwinn Racer.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 30, 2018)

I have a 1960 Racer in a small frame. another $20.00 special. mine had rusty wheels from some other bike and no fenders so I put some shiny Schwinn S-7's on it. Schwinn should have built one like this. I like the fatter tires and small frame. these are fun bikes, i'd like to get a nice original some day.


----------



## Eddie Miller (Jul 14, 2018)

Not to beat a dead horse, but I've done some thinking, and maybe my "liquidiated parts" theory isn't as far-fetched as we thought. 1971 was the last year the Racer was built, so maybe they had some parts to get rid of now that they were phasing out that model. I wish I could find the doctor that owned it before me.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 14, 2018)

Well.............................Since the clover chain ring wasn't used after the 1968 model year, and that ring was used on 90% of the bikes produced, I highly doubt they had old left over clover rings all the way into 1971. Schwinn also produced those, so I doubt they over produced the clover knowing in advance that ring was no longer going to be used on the 1969 models. You have a nice looking Racer, and to be honest that ring looks better than the one that should be on it. The paint on the guard appears to match the bike perfectly and the screening of the model name being from an earlier model wouldn't bother me in the least. Ride and enjoy!


----------



## Eddie Miller (Jul 15, 2018)

You know, you're right. I've come to look at it this way. Since the guy couldn't buy a Deluxe Racer, he bought a normal Racer and made it into one.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 15, 2018)

I don't get mountain bikes.  These are so much easier to ride and I can keep up with the plastic bikes used by my riding club.  Biking went backwards?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Goldenrod said:


> I don't get mountain bikes.  These are so much easier to ride and I can keep up with the plastic bikes used by my riding club.  Biking went backwards?



How much trail riding does your club do? Mountain bikes are purpose built just like road bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Aug 5, 2019)

I did not see where anyone mentioned the Schwinn frame decal being wrong, but it is correct. The pedals would be wrong for a 71, which leads me to another scenario that seems more probable than anything mentioned. Schwinn bikes were covered by a lifetime warranty, so perhaps the original owner had the frame replaced under warranty.


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 5, 2019)

Oilit said:


> I like the old three speeds, once they're adjusted right, changing gear is a snap. The only down side is that they tend to be geared high, but you can easily replace the 18 tooth rear cog with a larger one off of EBay (most people like 20 or 22 teeth, depending on how hilly it is in your area). With a larger rear cog, you'll probably also need to add a couple of links to the chain. That bike looks to be in good shape, nice find!



I installed a 20T on my wifes Metrocycle.Big difference for her


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 5, 2019)

spitshineschwinn said:


> I did not see where anyone mentioned the Schwinn frame decal being wrong, but it is correct. The pedals would be wrong for a 71, which leads me to another scenario that seems more probable than anything mentioned. Schwinn bikes were covered by a lifetime warranty, so perhaps the original owner had the frame replaced under warranty.



This bike also has “eye poker” levers. I thought they would have been gone by ‘71.


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeah, they would have been gone by 1971, but you're looking at the wrong bike. OP's bike has the correct ball end levers.


----------



## Allrounderco (Aug 5, 2019)

spitshineschwinn said:


> Yeah, they would have been gone by 1971, but you're looking at the wrong bike. OP's bike has the correct ball end levers.



Oh yeah, you’re right. In any case, your theory is as good as the others.


----------



## Brutuskend (Jan 15, 2020)

Here is a minty 3 of 69 that has been hanging around the shop for YEARS. I'm thinking about snatching it up cuz it is Sooo clean. 
The blue speedsteer was just given to me last week. They are both the smaller version, but then so am I.


















I have the correct bars for the blue one. Just haven't put them on yet. The blue one is a 77.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 15, 2020)

I've got an orange one so let's get together and have a game of chicken.  We take our nice shinny bikes and sprint towards each other and see who doesn't go to the hospital?


----------

